#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Game of Thrones fans! Who is your favorite?

## Shana

I don't know about others, but Game of Thrones is an *epic* series with so many sub-stories, twists, and strategies. Of course, it has a lot of explicit content, but if you remove that it's pretty awesome!
One of the characters I love in the series is Tyrion Lannister. He's intelligent, lovable, just and amazingly understanding character. Even though he's from a power greedy ruthless family, he has the heart to see things from a different perspective. His capability for love, that is the important thing that made him stand out. Even if he's a dwarf, he showed the courage no man could match and he has the intelligence that even the most courageous get defeated by him.

The other character is Lady Brienne of Tarth! She's practically my idol! She showed that women can possess the strength to kill and love someone. She has the conviction and the justice in her mind to do the right thing. She's brave and sensitive as opposed to what she makes people believe. She is a woman who's easy to fall in love and she tries hard to hide it.

Who is your favorite GOT character and why???

----------


## Karikaalan

> I don't know about others, but Game of Thrones is an *epic* series with so many sub-stories, twists, and strategies. Of course, it has a lot of explicit content, but if you remove that it's pretty awesome!
> One of the characters I love in the series is Tyrion Lannister. He's intelligent, lovable, just and amazingly understanding character. Even though he's from a power greedy ruthless family, he has the heart to see things from a different perspective. His capability for love, that is the important thing that made him stand out. Even if he's a dwarf, he showed the courage no man could match and he has the intelligence that even the most courageous get defeated by him.
> 
> The other character is Lady Brienne of Tarth! She's practically my idol! She showed that women can possess the strength to kill and love someone. She has the conviction and the justice in her mind to do the right thing. She's brave and sensitive as opposed to what she makes people believe. She is a woman who's easy to fall in love and she tries hard to hide it.
> 
> Who is your favorite GOT character and why???


Don't forget Arya Stark who is brave as lady breine eventhough didn't get a physical strength like her. She proves that physical strength doesnt just meant to be braveness.
I love john snow as everyone do I suppose..
I personally love Samuel tarley and his innocence and also his love and kindness towards the wildling girl and his baby.. TBH he is my most favourite character. I hope he has a major role in the last season in stopping the white walkers. .

----------


## Shana

> Don't forget Arya Stark who is brave as lady breine eventhough didn't get a physical strength like her. She proves that physical strength doesnt just meant to be braveness.
> I love john snow as everyone do I suppose..
> I personally love Samuel tarley and his innocence and also his love and kindness towards the wildling girl and his baby.. TBH he is my most favourite character. I hope he has a major role in the last season in stopping the white walkers. .


Arya Stark and Jon are obviously everybody's fav sis-bro combo! They both are survivors. They faced hardships in their early years and that has changed them in different ways. Arya lost the girl in her and became a soldier and Jon lost the inferiority and became the king as he's destined to be. But the reason I love Brienne over Arya is that Brienne still has her heart intact. She has the sense of duty and the yearning for love at the same time. While Arya, on the other hand, made herself not to trust anyone and became a hardened shell of the girl she was. That is their difference. Brienne still has the capacity to love someone other than her family, but Arya, no.

Sam is friend anyone could wish for. He exceeds his limits every time and proves everyone's wretched thoughts wrong by himself. His love for Gilly and her son is so pure, something that expects nothing in return. He is a sweet guy, but I stand with Tyrion!

----------


## Karikaalan

> Arya Stark and Jon are obviously everybody's fav sis-bro combo! They both are survivors. They faced hardships in their early years and that has changed them in different ways. Arya lost the girl in her and became a soldier and Jon lost the inferiority and became the king as he's destined to be. But the reason I love Brienne over Arya is that Brienne still has her heart intact. She has the sense of duty and the yearning for love at the same time. While Arya, on the other hand, made herself not to trust anyone and became a hardened shell of the girl she was. That is their difference. Brienne still has the capacity to love someone other than her family, but Arya, no.
> 
> Sam is friend anyone could wish for. He exceeds his limits every time and proves everyone's wretched thoughts wrong by himself. His love for Gilly and her son is so pure, something that expects nothing in return. He is a sweet guy, but I stand with Tyrion!


A very good explanation about the difference between Arya stark and breine.. 
Yah ...Sam's pure love is adorable.

----------


## Moana

My favourite character is Drogo  :love:  Sadly he is no more! Lol he's hot too :Big Grin:

----------


## Shana

> My favourite character is Drogo  Sadly he is no more! Lol he's hot too


He's quite handsome, but a little too bulky for my taste. His character is a too brutal, tbh. He loves Khaleesi, but not others. He treated her as a queen, but his brutality scares me a lot.

----------

